# Neue Vereinshomepage



## flying-anzi (5. November 2007)

Hallo

ich muss für meine Musikverein eine neue Homepage designen, da es die alte schon zu lange gibt...

Hier der Link:
*Hier Klicken!!*

Bitte um eure Rückmeldungen

danke schon mal im Voraus...

mfg


----------



## marfirk (5. November 2007)

Also erst einmal finde ich das Design recht ansprechend. Es ist modern und sieht funktionell aus...
Was mich ein bisschen stört ist der große rechte Bereich mit der Umfrage, er klaut dem Inhalt zu viel Platz...
Und das Menü sieht zu "unaufgeräumt" aus, vll solltest du die einzelnen Punkte etwas auseinander ziehen..
nur so meine Meinung 
Gruß marfirk


----------



## KurtKabine (6. November 2007)

OK möcht auch n bisschen kritisieren 

Also ich hab auch den Eindruck meines Vorgängers, modern, schaut eigentlich gut aus...

Aber nun doch schon zum negativen 

1. Die Farbe passt irgendwie nicht zu einer Kapelle. Aber das macht (zumindest mir) nicht viel aus denn es gefällt mir trotzdem 

2. Die gelben Bereiche Oben Links und Rechts würd ich dem restlichen Design anpassen. Will heissen nicht gelb und nicht mit diesem Effekt mit den vielen Viereken die einen Verlauf haben. (Wobei vielleicht ein Verlauf mit 2 anderen Farben passen würden, don`t know)

3. Die Posaune würd ich auf keinen Fall der öffentlichkeit präsentieren. Die macht einen ganz unprofessionellen Eindruck.

4. Die Box indem das "Willkommen auf der Homepage der Trachtenkapelle Kallham" steht würd ich n wenig rauf verschieben.

5. Den Effekt bei der Navi find ich zwar gelungen aber nicht passend. Ich würd anstelle der Transparenten Hintergrundfarbe die Hintergrundfarbe nehmen. Ausserdem die Schrift kleiner machen damit das nicht so gepresst ausschaut (Ich hab am Anfang bisschen nach der Nav suchen müssen, kann aber auch an meiner Blindheit liegen) oder wie vom Vorgänger vorgeschlagen die rechte Seite etwas kleiner machen.

6. Die drei Dinger ganz links Oben kommen hoffentlich noch wech 

Naja, das war jetzt wohl ziemlich hart. Aber ich hoffe ich konnte konstruktive Kritik geben und Dir weiterhelfen ohne das Du n ansch*** hast oder mich gleich verfluchst 

Wie gesagt, ich find die Page ansonsten sehr gelungen!


----------

